# The advantages of ferret castration



## ldevine (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Wanted to share a wee story with you.

We have 2 jills who are now about 6 years old, but very active, and very very beautiful and good-natured. We recently started thinking about getting another ferret to keep them company, and also, if and when one of them passes, so the other has another companion. 

We ended up getting a hob which was being sold on gumtree (I don't normally do that but was browsing and wanted to rescue the wee thing as the owner clearly didn't have a clue). It turned out he was an 18month full hob. He was absolutely gorgeous, but very aggressive, he would go mental round the jills and pin them and bite them until they were shrieking and we had to keep them in separate rooms. We were playing with him ourselves during play time, but he'd spend the whole time trying to bite us (and he's a strong wee thing!). 

The time came for him to visit the vet for "that" visit. I have to say, within a couple of weeks, the changes were incredible. He was more playful and gentle (still as mad as a hatter), and within the last week (5 weeks after the op), we have now re-introduced them to the jills and they now all play together and love each other's company. I almost cried with relief and joy at the sight. 

If anyone else has problems with full hob behaviour, I would definitely recommend castration, it worked for us and now we have a happy household! :thumbsup:

Oh, and of course, ferretone works a treat too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds as though your boy was just sexually frustrated you did the best thing getting him castrated though, well done for rescuing him x


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

I couldnt agree with you more here, my oscar was greasy, very very smelly, very agressive and huge but i decided id wait til he was 1 year old but those last few months were difficult as he didnt want to eat, drink etc as he had this teddy since he was 10 weeks that he now thought was a female! He'd try and attack me when i tried to take his beloved lobster soft toy off him  couldnt wait another week til his first birthday so booked him in haha


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> I couldnt agree with you more here, my oscar was greasy, very very smelly, very agressive and huge but i decided id wait til he was 1 year old but those last few months were difficult as he didnt want to eat, drink etc as he had this teddy since he was 10 weeks that he now thought was a female! He'd try and attack me when i tried to take his beloved lobster soft toy off him  couldnt wait another week til his first birthday so booked him in haha


Haha poor boy, hes beautiful though, its awful when hobs go through a nippy stage, Hopefully Elmo wont he seems too laid back but hormones do funny things time will tell


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha 'do funny things' very nicely put!


----------

